# 1st gear clunking



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

Ok so whenever I am at a complete stop, car in neutral and clutch out, I push the clutch in and put it in first and I get this clunk and can feel it. Only happens after I push it in. It doesnt happen if I put it back in neutral and then first when the clutch is still in. only when I push it in and engage it. Any idea what it can be?

edit: now it seemed to have stopped. also I get a knocking sound sometimes at a stop. like a steady knock. been going on for a while


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Does the knocking sound come from the back? It's likely your leak detection pump testing the EVAP system if so, and you're hearing the inflating/deflating of your plastic gas tank. If you'd like a second set of eyes and ears to help you diagnose the problem, I'm local to you (Buffalo!). Syracuse area phone number, though: text or call (three one five) 877-7379 - Lite 

I just so happen to be off Sunday and Monday. Sunday's going to be cold as heck, though.

Also, when was the last time you thawed the car out? Did you happen to get this TT from the dealer on Main Street in University Heights? Not too many yellow ones out there; even fewer in Buffalo. Also, are you on dubsinthebuff.com?


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

I know exactly what you're talking about with the first gear clunking. I notice it especially at drive thru lines or very slow traffic when the car is completely warm and I'm having to go in and out of first frequently. It only happens in first (even when I ease it in as gently as possible) and if happens at completely random times and once it happens, I cannot reproduce it. I cannot feel anything in either the car or the stick, but I can hear a thud/clunking thats louder when the windows are down (such as the drive thru). I have changed the fluid twice w/ redline MTL/MT-90 and I installed a BFI stage 1 dogbone mount, neither helped. The clutch seems perfectly fine, car has 88k on it and it only seems to happen in first while at a complete stop, but again not every time and completely random times. I'm about to install a DieselGeek Sigma 6/Verdict solid shifter bracket bushings to see if it helps at all. I have not done a shifter cable adjustment yet, but the sigma 6 install will take care of that. Please let me know if you find anything out and I'll do the same!

EDIT: I just noticed it happened today in 3rd, when I shifted into 3rd before reverse (old habit from my old Jetta 1.8t days), again I was at a complete stop and it was the first shift since started a warm car. Tomorrow the SS and bushings go in.


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

lite1979 said:


> Does the knocking sound come from the back? It's likely your leak detection pump testing the EVAP system if so, and you're hearing the inflating/deflating of your plastic gas tank. If you'd like a second set of eyes and ears to help you diagnose the problem, I'm local to you (Buffalo!). Syracuse area phone number, though: text or call (three one five) 877-7379 - Lite
> 
> I just so happen to be off Sunday and Monday. Sunday's going to be cold as heck, though.
> 
> Also, when was the last time you thawed the car out? Did you happen to get this TT from the dealer on Main Street in University Heights? Not too many yellow ones out there; even fewer in Buffalo. Also, are you on dubsinthebuff.com?


yeah i'm pretty sure its the evap thing you're talking about. 

I bought the car from a friend in the area. I tried getting on dubs but no mod has activated my account yet.

and what do you mean thaw it out, sorry.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

By thaw it out, I mean get it into a heated garage for long enough to melt all of the ice inside and around the car. I have to park outside, so my car hasn't been completely thawed out since November.

I'm glad the clunk went away, but if it wasn't a chunk of ice that fell off, it'll probably be back. Your upper front strut mounts/bearings can go bad pretty quickly in these cars, so check those out. Also, the front anti-sway bar is notorious for getting free from its bushings and making all sorts of noise up front. Your swaybar links may also be making noise. For some people, it's when turning, for others, it's in reverse only. The best way to find out is to put the car on jack stands and move stuff around until you can recreate the noise.

Just to clarify, it's a clunk that occurs when letting off the clutch pedal in 1st?


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

No it was pushing in the clutch then putting it into first. I get lil clunks gear changing because I'm sure my motor mounts are shot.


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

OK so maybe my noise is different as its deff coming from the transmission. Been running the sigma six and verdict bushings for a couple days now and although I'm thrilled with them, I'm sorry to report that the clunking noise is still present as ive heard it twice now and I'm stumped as to what t could be. 

Sent from my Vivid 4G using Tapatalk


----------

